# Fluval 403 Rattle



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

I purchased a used Fluval 403 filter and hooked it up yesterday. After plugging it in it makes a loud rattle sound. I'm not sure if its the motor or the impeller.

Doing some research I found out that air can get trapped and cause a rattle so I shook it and tilted it back and forth to get the air out. It seems like I got all the air out but it still rattles.

Should I replace the impeller?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If it is new, then it should not be the impeller.

It is probably residual air that is still stuck in the canister. Give it a few more shakes, and another 24 hours to see if it is eliminated.


----------



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

It is used and its a 403 so its probably at least a few years old.


----------

